# Killdear Plains WLA



## wrmdunker (Apr 11, 2012)

Have a chance to hunt the area under the Controlled Hunt drawing for women. I have hunted Plumbrook and Ravenna and those areas are awesome. Looking for info from a hunter on KDP. I see they have hunts for women, youth, youth ML and mobility impaired. Seems like a lot of pressure.

I also plan to call the area manager.

Any insight will be appreciated.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Lots of deer. Not many woods. Mostly grassy wet lands with some big ponds. Many of the deer will get pushed across the roads on to public and private ground.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Start by sitting on a fence row then pushing through the grass and swampy area's lot of deer. We shot one on public ground during the early Muzzle loader season.


----------



## wrmdunker (Apr 11, 2012)

I did look at the WLA map and description and see its 9000 acres but as said, looks more like a waterfowl area. The other Controlled Hunts I have been on have an area assigned to you and you cannot leave that area. Is the same true here?

Going early may not be an option. We got assigned the Tuesday of gun week and may be somewhere else...like the idea though.


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

I hav been there several times with my kids. Imo the. Eat controlled hunt around for kids. Wat zone and parking lot do u hav?


----------



## wrmdunker (Apr 11, 2012)

ALaskan: not sure what your IMO was..........maybe the Best for kids......?????

She is in Unit F in the NE corner of the site. Got clarification on the hunt. Since its a Women Hunt, a male partner cannot hunt. A female partner can hunt and is allowed one deer. Only one buck per the 2 females.

Do hunters set up outside the restricted zone and wait for deer to be pushed out? This hunt is during the state gun week so it seems like a possibility.


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry, in my opinion it is the best controlled hunt for kids. Unit f is the most wooded section there is . It's the section I really like. Pull the area up on google earth and look for the funnels or pinch points. Once everyone gets in there and mills around you will see deer. There are some monsters in that place! Good luck!


----------



## wrmdunker (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks Alaskan. Area manager says we will see deer and have opportunities if we are not too picky. Also the Womens hunt is before the Youth is scheduled so that should help. All sounding good!


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

My wife went in there last day of the women's hunt last year. Saw over 20 deer in an hour. She killed a four year old doe that dressed right around 200 pounds.

The areas that are hunted are closed to hunting deer all year except those controlled hunts.

You will see deer. There are also some tremendous bucks in there that I have seen over the years while water fowling. Take some hip boots and a deer cart.

If you choose not to go I would happily take the permit to take my wife in there again.

Unit f is the best of them. Find a pinch point near the water and wait for the spectacle.


----------



## wrmdunker (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks Mad-Eye. The more I hear about this, the more I like it.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

You are welcome.

Killdeer is one of my favorite places. As far as hunting for general access I don't consider it any better than other areas, but I spent a lot of time as a young adult there learning the arts of water fowling and though it isn't what it used to be it has a very special spot in my heart. 

I live a two hour drive from there and still make it at least once a year. John, the area manager there is a heck of a great guy and enjoy seeing him when I am there. He started there around the same time I started hunting there 16 years ago.

The deer hunt will be worth your effort. She has a chance at a great buck but will almost certainly get shooting if she is not as particular. Remember, you can escort two ladies there if you know another.

Find intersections between the marshes and take a seat. I have hunted in those units for ducks many times and had no problems finding a big doe for my wife. I see deer there everytime I hunt.

Good luck to you.

Oh, and if something comes up and you cannot make it, send me a pm. Lol. I'll take my wife and your wife in if need be.


----------

